# 8x4x7 Bloom Tent exhaust setup.



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 22, 2015)

So I'm going to be setting up an 8x4x7 tent with 2000 watts of air cooled hoods. I wanna get a fan big enough to pull threw filter threw hoods and out the tent.

Will a 10" inline fan be what I should go with? Or 12" cause I use a 6" in a 4x4 tent
I also wanna run a passive intake so I need the tent in a negative pressure to get the passive intake to work.

So you guys with an 8x4 what size fan you running.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 23, 2015)

Just bought my 1000watt digital ballast for $150 CDN has 5 year warranty. 

So no input on my fan size EH?


----------



## pcduck (Apr 23, 2015)

6" unless my math is off


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 24, 2015)

This for real duck?
Seems small no?


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 24, 2015)

6" is enough but on the border with a filter on the end. I would go with an 8" and a speed controller just to be safe.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 24, 2015)

> and a speed controller



I feel downright wrong NOT putting a controller on a fan! :aok: 
Love my Speedsters!


----------



## snugglebud (Apr 24, 2015)

I have a tent pretty much the same size as yours and use a 6". I agree with P Jammers. It's a little on the low side. It's doing the job for me now but it does takes some extra attention. ie having to look in a few times a day on very hot days to make sure all is well.

Will upgrade at some point but just bought some LEDS to experiment with so the growing budget is all spent up for now.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks for the input. 
Guess I get to save money only need an 8" fan


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 29, 2015)

My 8" fan arrived today man does this thing chooch it's gonna work well with speed controller.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 5, 2015)

The 8" Fan is SO strong on Full speed it pulls the vent towards the fan and collapses the vent. I am gonna have to hard pipe the first part of the Run.


----------



## peterevans (May 10, 2015)

Wasting your time, you are supposed to pull fresh air through the lights and not from inside the tent as that is completely defeating the object of keeping the lights cool as the air in the tent will always be warm-hot.
Now use a fan for the filter and one for the lights and as pjjammers says a 6" fan is more than enough providing you are pulling fresh cool air from outside your tent/room.
Peter


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 10, 2015)

Peter did you read what you wrote? 
So it's okay if just one light but 2 it defeats the purpose really . So let me get this the bulbs run at 150f+ and I'm blowing 75F air over the bulbs do you see the cooling factor? 

Yes pulling cool fresh air over the bulbs is better but don't tell me my way is in effective. 
Can I see pics of your Pro set up that you must grow awesome meds in right?

I'm an hvac r tech don't tell me how to vent


----------



## peterevans (May 10, 2015)

000Stank did you!! why are you asking such a question on air movement when you already think you know the answer being a HVAC TECH SPECIALIST which i assume you are not.
I understand your lights will be cooled slightly by your BAD method of pulling air through a carbon filter which i assume is situated in your tent but how on earth can you expect them to cool to a dialed in growing environment for MJ plants to thrive when you are pulling hot air from inside your tent and not from outside as would be a far better option-But like you say you're the expert.
I'll show you my set-up let me go take a picture brb.
Peter


----------



## peterevans (May 10, 2015)

This is my flower tent.
Does this meet your requirements for my groom to be considered a Pro set-up.
Btw the buckets with buds in is stable @ 49% rh and is ready for vacuum packing and weighs in at 17.5oz from nearly 4 x plants.:hubba:
Peter


----------



## peterevans (May 10, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> Peter did you read what you wrote?
> 
> "So it's okay if just one light but 2 it defeats the purpose really ".
> 
> ...


----------



## Dman1234 (May 10, 2015)

Many many people run there exhaust by pulling tent air through their filter through the lights and out of the tent with passive intake, I have done it for years. As long as temps stay in check just carry on Stank.


----------



## peterevans (May 10, 2015)

Yes but i'm talking about maximum efficiency for cooling not what or cannot be done.
Peter


----------



## Dman1234 (May 10, 2015)

peterevans said:


> Wasting your time, you are supposed to pull fresh air through the lights and not from inside the tent as that is completely defeating the object of keeping the lights cool as the air in the tent will always be warm-hot.



No you said it is a waste of time. 

Read what you said slowly.


----------



## peterevans (May 10, 2015)

Dman i was referring to how air cooled lights are supposed to be used to maximum efficiency. 
I run a 20Omm L1 linked to a Rhino Pro 200mm x 600mm L1 Carbon Filter and i use 1320 watts in my same sized tent and pull air from outside my house and exhaust into my attic so i have a little hands on experience of doing what he is asking so i'll just let Mr HVAC Expert learn his own way and learn from his mistakes.
Btw your grows are very impressive too, Pmsl
Peter


----------



## Dman1234 (May 10, 2015)

peterevans said:


> Btw your grows are very impressive too, Pmsl
> Peter



Actually they are, but you wouldnt know, many here do. I have many grows document on here that you might have too look to find, But I feel no need to justify my abillities to you, whoever you are. All i have seen is you running from thread to thread causing trouble, your a troll, they come, and they go. Have fun.


----------



## TangieDank (May 10, 2015)

what if your air outside is hot and humid ?bugs what if you have a/c?  . exhaust outside yes. take cool a/c air from inside aslong as your house isnt newer and a tight build . dehum while cooling . please don't measure exhaust in "mm"  . 8" sounds good run that outside . not in attic or you goto jail


----------



## peterevans (May 10, 2015)

Tangie yawnnnnnnnnnn.
P.S Dman Yawnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
Peter


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 10, 2015)

peterevans said:


> This is my flower tent.
> 
> Does this meet your requirements for my groom to be considered a Pro set-up.
> 
> ...




No the damn ballast are in the tent putting of extra heat I'm sure someone of your Troll caliber should know this.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 10, 2015)

I ask questions cause I can't talk about it in real life so I come to MP to ask questions about it and bounce ideas off my peers. 
After my heat calculations I decided to go with an 8" Fan and I put my ballast outside my tent so I don't have to pull air from outside I can get away with exhausting outside and pulling air from inside of the building in a Diffrent area. 


View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1431311265.456167.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1431311303.629185.jpg

I can post pics also


----------



## TangieDank (May 10, 2015)

:welcome: 

View attachment ethug.jpg


----------



## peterevans (May 11, 2015)

Ok i made the incorrect assumption everyone has the same environment as i do being in the u.k. weatherwise so not having any experience of air conditioning or hot humid outdoor conditions taking that into account i take back certain things i said, having said that please do not try to school me in growing MJ as i do it pretty damn well, the heat from my 2 x 660w digital ballasts that have 2 x 6" clip on fans directly aimed on each one on full power and even without these added cooling fans the heat generated from the 2 x ballasts is negligible.
Peter


----------



## TangieDank (May 11, 2015)

yeah mate your stuff looks good. one love


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 12, 2015)

peterevans said:


> Ok i made the incorrect assumption everyone has the same environment as i do being in the u.k. weatherwise so not having any experience of air conditioning or hot humid outdoor conditions taking that into account i take back certain things i said, having said that please do not try to school me in growing MJ as i do it pretty damn well, the heat from my 2 x 660w digital ballasts that have 2 x 6" clip on fans directly aimed on each one on full power and even without these added cooling fans the heat generated from the 2 x ballasts is negligible.
> Peter




But you can " School" me? If your ballast are not on 220v they give off heat. So instead of moving them out of the tent you use more power to cool them ? Smart lol.


----------



## pcduck (May 12, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> But you can " School" me? If your ballast are not on 220v they give off heat. So instead of moving them out of the tent you use more power to cool them ? Smart lol.



I am pretty sure that is the voltage they use in the UK.


Unless the electrical appliance is 100% efficient it will give off heat. No matter what the voltage is. And don't think there is any 100% efficient electrical appliance made.


----------



## peterevans (May 12, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> But you can " School" me? If your ballast are not on 220v they give off heat. So instead of moving them out of the tent you use more power to cool them ? Smart lol.



You have issues 000Stankdank000, my 2 x clip on 6" fans use a negligible amount of electricity and fyi the U.K. is 240v, so think before you type Sarcastic uninformed comments.

Peter


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 13, 2015)

Ok I screwed up that Europe is 220v wow. I still stand by the fact putting ballast in your tent and using a fan to cool them is dumb.
Use a infer red thermometer and take a temp reading you will be surprised but this site has taught me you can't teach an old dog a trick.

You pro right? I saw the picture. Next harvest do something in the pic so we know it's yours


----------



## peterevans (May 13, 2015)

How about clinking on this link :aok:

hxxps://www.paradise-seeds.com/en/photocontest/wappa-by-peter-evans-paradise-seeds-1606/ 

against my username, you have to agree it does look rather familiar what with those actual Lumatek digital ballasts in the wire cage supported to the tent cross members by electrical wiring along with those mega watt pulling 6" clip on fans cooling my excessively super hot ballasts.:huh: i do not consider myself a pro as you get paid if you are a professional, i do not. i grow for fun and give all my stash away as to family members with medical issues,:fid: in fact i do not even smoke the stuff.:holysheep:
I am however a Welder and just in the process of starting up my own business would you like to see a sample test piece of my work against the 72 year old Tig instructors 55 years in that line of work and my 6 hours of tig welding.:cool2:
So fire away and i'll take some shots of my flower tent veg tent alongside something you would like me to add, how about Stank in a clown:confused2::cool2:
Btw i am every 4 weeks harvesting so my tent is rather full atm and i potted up 5 x pineapple chinks last night shall i add them to the flower room yet or veg some more.
Peter


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 13, 2015)

Bro you did even post a clickable link.
If you haven't figured it out I'm trolling you...... I see you apologized for coming across as a know it all it's all good.

Yes I'd like to take you up on the Tig welding . I'd like you to showcase your work and build me a custom intake for my 2.4L Turbo show car. I take it your work is good enough to pop my hood at shows right? So how about it you offerd ? LoL  must not crack with 30 + PSI run threw it.
PS you should smoke might make you chill out a bit


----------



## peterevans (May 13, 2015)

Clickable links are not allowed that why you have to replace xx with tt.
I don't think i'm a know it all i'm ready to learn like anyone but i have my room dialed in so i don't need any pointers in that direction.
I have not yet done Tig welding to destruction testing as that's not my line of work i am going to be making functional funky artistic stuff with the welds on show and not ground down.
Btw both these welds were performed in the vertical position.
Peter


----------

